# New to the form



## Corpsesnight (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi new guy here just wanted to say hello to the senior form members and would like some input on the form thanks


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Corpse. There's a section at the top on the forums main page for asking any questions you may have about the forum, and any technical details you may need to know. click here to go there>> http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3 We're glad you joined us.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. There are lots of really nice people here that love to share thier info with anyone that asks.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome, from one of the seniors. I even get the senior citizen discount at Goodwill.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Corpse!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks everyone for the welcoming!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and welcome


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hello there and welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Corpse!


----------

